# Whiskey Barrel Top/Bottom Glue Recommendations



## DrRum (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a good friend who was asking me about making him some whiskey barrels from White Oak.

I was going to do a test run just making cylinders, but am concerned about what type of glue would be acceptable for making the circular top/bottoms. I want to avoid a glue that alcohol will dissolve or extract any type of flavors.

What is typically used for gluing up boards to make the top/bottom??

-Ivan


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

No glue is used in making white oak whiskey barrel heads. We use only pegs and sometimes a little reed caulking. Once wet, the pieces will swell together.

About 800,000 barrels are made annually here in Kentucky.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If they are intending to use them for alcohol glue would probably be out of the question, i would guess. There is a particular process using steam which allows the boards to shrink and swell creating a mostly water tight cylinder .. i have no idea how to make one but i just saw a jim beam factory tour on TV and thats how they made the barrells.


----------



## DrRum (Feb 25, 2009)

Would kiln dried oak be ok?

Simple pegs with no glue will hold them together enough until they get wet??


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

What I saw on t.v. was they took the staves that were different widths and matched them up into a circle. They then took cherry red steel rings and drove them down tight. When they cooled they tighten up even more. I believe that was the version I saw on "how it's made". Here is a link for Jim Bean barrels which also talks about the steaming.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would think you could just buy them cheaper and a lot less work. do a google search for them.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Kentucky Barrels


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone has answered your question yet. I think you're asking about ONLY the heads that will be used at each end of the barrel, where you will likely have to edge-fit a few boards to get the width you need.

I think that the are just cut to fit tightly together, and dowels hold them in place. No glue.


----------

